# Pics of my preemies! (pictured next to other kids)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of my preemie babies. These 2 are so darn cute! LOL I had them out today and they are literally half the size of the other kids.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

awwwwwww little bitties!~


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

They are so cute!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

wow - they look tiny - do you have any pics next to a regular size kid? How much do they weigh?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

They are so adorable-I'm a sucker for black and white!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Oh, they are so precious! I'll take Dot, not! :wink:

Deb Mc


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

 Awwwww!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

SOOOOO CUTE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Aww....so cute.......  :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Aww so adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Congratulations on the fabulous black and white babies! Just perfect poses for picture taking. :thumb:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

What cuties!!! How early were they?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

They were 10 days early. She had triplets but the 3rd didn't make it.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Well they are absolutely beautiful, and it seems like a blessing that 2 out of 3 made it! I know that a lot of growth and development happens in those last couple of weeks so they must have really been fighters (and you must be a good goat mom/vet). Congrats on the little dolls... they sure are flashy with that coloring... and my condolences for the one who didn't make it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated pics of my tiny preemies!*

Amazing that they are doing so well! Congrats on the little cuties....and of course, those B/W are my favorite.


----------

